# Rabbit droppings for plant food?



## andrewcollier (27 Jun 2008)

A friend of mine has said he was recommended by a RETAILER to use Rabbit droppings for plant food.    They are supposed to contain all the trace elements needed for a healthy tank.  I understand rabbits eat their droppings after their exit 1st and 2nd times to gain nutrients but on 3rd time they leave them.  These are the ones to use as they will contain less ammonia.

I have wondered if they are taken from a hutch, they may be best soaked in water as they will have been sprayed with urine.

If they are taken from the wild the 3rd time ones are probably lighter(?)

He suggested they should be placed every 10cm in the tank, but I have not used them in mine yet

I imagine this will generate some interesting replies.  I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jun 2008)

Ok, whose got a rabbit then?


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jun 2008)

What a load of sh*t!

Sorry, that's not the most inventive pun, but I couldn't resist it   

I used to breed rabbits for pocket money as a kid (easy money!).... From memory (so I could be wrong) the two kinds of poop each rabbit produces are referred to as caecal and faecal.  When you see the poop it is easy to spot the two different types! 

I look forward to seeing bidding wars on ebay for rabbit poop!


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jun 2008)

Actually, I've heard this can be effective.  Not tried it myself though, even though I have a rabbit.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jun 2008)

> their exit 1st and 2nd times to gain nutrients but on 3rd time they leave them



how do they keep track  

someone asked this on TFF, cant find the post though.

EDIT: actually it was sheep poo!

http://www.fishforums.net/content/forum ... -Feeders-/


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing bidding wars on ebay for rabbit poop!


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rabbit-droppings- ... .m63.l1177

LOL


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Jun 2008)

LOL - Shows that anything can sell on ebay.

I guess these are meant to be used like root tabs rather than putting a pellet a day in the water!!!

Andy


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Ok, whose got a rabbit then?



I ate mine


----------



## andrewcollier (28 Jun 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Actually, I've heard this can be effective.  Not tried it myself though, even though I have a rabbit.


I have had suggestions from several other folk to add an anti bacterial treatment in case there was any nasties.

Could you suggest anything, like say a 1/20th bleach solution that I have used to treat plants for the tank to rid them of Black beard algae.  Would this be sufficient to kill any parasites, and when thoroughly rinsed have retained their nutrients?


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieH (29 Jun 2008)

I've seen several people pn Aquatic Plant Central talking about this.... apparently they bake them for an hour or so to make them hard before putting them in the tank...

LOL

Like to see anyone clearing that with their other half:

"excuse me dear, i'm just going to put half a pound of rabbit sh*t in the oven... would you show me how to work the timer?"


----------



## beeky (3 Jul 2008)

I've actually done this (used rabbit droppings, not ate the rabbit) but it was many years ago when in my early teens. It was in a 2 foot tank with a few tetras and a siamese fighter, planted with crypts and swords. It wasn't succcesful. Large sulphurous bubbles kept coming out and the gravel started turning black. I think I probably just scattered them over the base and put the gravel on top so I imagine used far too many.


----------



## adli100 (17 Aug 2009)

SO DOES THAT MEAN THEY AREN'T SUITABLE?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (5 Oct 2009)

adli100 said:
			
		

> SO DOES THAT MEAN THEY AREN'T SUITABLE?


I blooming well hope so, seeing as I've just this minute forked out quite a few bob for dry ferts from Fluidsensor, and I'm surrounded by vast quantities of rabbit (and sheep) poop liberally scattered o'er the Lakeland Fells.


----------



## NatureBoy (6 Oct 2009)

What about fish droppings for plant food? That way you could also house fish with the plants and rabbits...


----------

